# "Zombie Randomization" Shooter



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

Show them pesky zombies whose boss! Here's a little game I made that appeals to my sense of complexity...*AIM, SHOOT, REPEAT!* Unlimited ammo too! I also created "zombie randomization" technology (patent pending :jol for this game too, so no two zombies should be exactly alike as their random facial features are chosen and rendered as the zombies appear. Hit 'em in the forehead, nose, chin, chest and shoulders to do the most damage. Now *GO GIT DEM ZOMBIES!!*

http://www.hauntedhotsauce.com/zombie_game/


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I scored 100. Is that good?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Neat game! I bet I could shoot more if I had some hot sauce!! jk

Do you do this sort of thing for a living as well?


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

Dr Morbius said:


> Neat game! I bet I could shoot more if I had some hot sauce!! jk
> 
> Do you do this sort of thing for a living as well?


I'm a Web/Graphic designer by day...and an evil "homemade zombie hot sauce in handmade cedar coffins" selling Undertaker at night. I occasionally get to do some Flash work for my day job though. That's the only game I've ever made and I think I got it out of my system cause playing it is waaaay more fun than making it was.

I'm doing some Flash work here: http://www.hauntedhotsauce.com/HHS2009/

and I built a creeeepy Drag-n-Drop DEAD shopping cart in Flash here: http://www.hauntedhotsauce.com/Drag_shop/


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Scored a 143.
I downloaded it so I can play it later


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

128 using a laptop without a mouse.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

This game's a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I got 547 with laptop and mouse I LOVE THIS GAME


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

My score gets higher each time I play


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad you like it! Its' great stress relief for me.


----------

